# pasabandas con transistores



## JUANKHA (Oct 25, 2006)

hola:

la quien me pueda ayudar se lo agradeceria necesito diseñar un ecualizador en base a pasabandas con tres etapas que me filtren las siguientes frecuencias.
f1= 400 Hz-3KHz
f2=3KHz-8KHz
f3=8KHz-20Khz

debe ser con transistores con polarizacion de emisor comun con divisor de voltaje.

gracias,
espero sus prontas respuestas


----------



## koko (Feb 22, 2007)

www.pablin.com.ar en la parte de electronica en audio podes encontrar unas cosas interesantes..

suerte..


koko


----------

